# Russia - Ucraina: in serata nuovi colloqui.



## admin (2 Marzo 2022)

Per la serata di oggi 2 marzo 2022 è previsto un nuovo incontro tra i rappresentati di Russia e Ucraina per provare a trovare una soluzione ed evitare l'ulteriore inasprimento del conflitto nell'Est Europa.

Per il momento, i russi continuano a bombardare pesantemente diverse città dell'Ucraina.

E Lavrov minaccia di nuovo l'uso dell'atomica: "Una Terza Guerra Mondiale sarebbe nucleare e devasterebbe tutto il mondo."


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

*LE TRUPPE RUSSE SUL FRONTE NORD PROVENIENTI DA CHERNIHIV, PUR NON AVENDO ANCORA PRESO IL CONTROLLO DELLA CITTÀ HANNO LANCIATO UN OFFENSIVA IN DIREZIONE DI KIEV.*


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LE TRUPPE RUSSE SUL FRONTE NORD PROVENIENTI DA CHERNIHIV, PUR NON AVENDO ANCORA PRESO IL CONTROLLO DELLA CITTÀ HANNO LANCIATO UN OFFENSIVA IN DIREZIONE DI KIEV.*


In pratica, fondamentale, non hanno ancora preso nessuna città importante? Donbass a parte


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LE TRUPPE RUSSE SUL FRONTE NORD PROVENIENTI DA CHERNIHIV, PUR NON AVENDO ANCORA PRESO IL CONTROLLO DELLA CITTÀ HANNO LANCIATO UN OFFENSIVA IN DIREZIONE DI KIEV.*


inizia a mettersi male per Kiev, tempo massimo due o tre giorni e sarà completamente circondata.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> In pratica, fondamentale, non hanno ancora preso nessuna città importante? Donbass a parte


Hanno preso Kherson, unica città di una certa importanza realmente in mano russa. Per il resto hanno circondato Mariupol ma è ancora in mano ucraina, quest'ultima credo la prenderanno per fame, dubito vogliano lo scontro urbano contro una città presidiata da forze anche ben addestrate al combattimento ( C'è anche il battaglione Azov lì).


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2022)

*Russi a Konotop:"arrendetevi o vi radiamo al suolo"*


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Russi a Konotop:"arrendetevi o vi radiamo al suolo"*


Clima da negoziato!


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Russi a Konotop:"arrendetevi o vi radiamo al suolo"*


Ricordiamo che Konotop è circondata da un paio di giorni. Si tratta di una piccola cittadina nel nord est dell'ucraina.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Per la serata di oggi 2 marzo 2022 è previsto un nuovo incontro tra i rappresentati di Russia e Ucraina per provare a trovare una soluzione ed evitare l'ulteriore inasprimento del conflitto nell'Est Europa.
> 
> *Per il momento, i russi continuano a bombardare pesantemente diverse città dell'Ucraina.*




Servirebbe una treagua immediata per rendere più credibili le trattative.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (2 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Per la serata di oggi 2 marzo 2022 è previsto un nuovo incontro tra i rappresentati di Russia e Ucraina per provare a trovare una soluzione ed evitare l'ulteriore inasprimento del conflitto nell'Est Europa.
> 
> Per il momento, i russi continuano a bombardare pesantemente diverse città dell'Ucraina.



Negoziato fuffa, c'era molta più probabilità (ed era bassa) nel primo negoziato, dove si poteva pensare di raffreddare gli animi. Ambo i lati, non c'è stata mezza volontà di fermarsi, ora cinicamente parlando, bisogna aspettare la caduta di Kiev, la morte del parlamento russo o una nuova variante covid in zona. Purtroppo, credo di sapere quale sia la più probabile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

Credo sarà un negoziato per negoziare il de profundis delle trattative.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2022)

Posso dirlo: ho paura amici


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Posso dirlo: ho paura amici


Son pure positivo ahah


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Credo sarà un negoziato per negoziare il de profundis delle trattative.



L'unica trattativa che possono i tavolare, e la Russia ha paradossalmente più interesse dell'Ucraina, è sul trattamento dei civili. Diplomaticamente hanno agito da idioti, devono cercare di salvare la faccia almeno in questo ambito, altrimenti 3/4 di mondo civilizzato sarà ancora di più contro i russi.


----------



## cris (2 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Russi a Konotop:"arrendetevi o vi radiamo al suolo"*


Gli e stato risposto vaff****


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Posso dirlo: ho paura amici



Penso un po' tutti a questo punto...


7vinte ha scritto:


> Son pure positivo ahah



Ovviamente in bocca al lupo!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Posso dirlo: ho paura amici


Perché? Ci sono segni di possibile allargamento del conflitto?


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perché? Ci sono segni di possibile allargamento del conflitto?


Non immediati, ma in Europa tira una brutta aria secondo me


----------



## nik10jb (2 Marzo 2022)

Ho letto sull'Ansa che la NATO sta considerando di instaurare una no-fly zone sull'Ucraina su richiesta del governo Ucraino


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

La minaccia nucleare e di conflitto mondiale mi sembra in realtà più lontana, a parte le stilettate di Lavrov.
USA, Cina e Nato nelle ultime ore hanno ribadito tutte e tre ufficialmente il non intervento.

L'Ucraina invece è da considerare persa, mi sembra chiaro. Vedremo che succederà dopo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Ho letto sull'Ansa che la NATO sta considerando di instaurare una no-fly zone sull'Ucraina su richiesta del governo Ucraino


Sarebbe come intervenire nel conflitto, la Russia non potrebbe permetterlo.


----------



## sunburn (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hanno preso Kherson, unica città di una certa importanza realmente in mano russa.


Su repubblica ho letto che il sindaco di Kherson avrebbe smentito. 
Ci sono notizie neutrali sul punto?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Su repubblica ho letto che il sindaco di Kherson avrebbe smentito.
> Ci sono notizie neutrali sul punto?


Tutti gli analisti militari concordano sul fatto che Kherson sia persa, poi ci porta essere resistenza e guerriglia da parte della popolazione. Ma di fatto è in mano ai russi.


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Marzo 2022)

Premessa necessaria. Questa guerra è una cosa orribile e spero finisca il prima possibile.

I russi non prenderanno nessuna città per come intendiamo noi. Hanno ricevuto l'ordine di non fare, per quanto possibile, vittime civili e devono fare meno danni possibili alle infrastrutture. Quindi? Dottrina Gerasimov. Azione a tenaglia, accerchiamento e pazienza. Mi sa che molti hanno scambiato questo tipo di tattica per debolezza. I russi non sono gli americani. Gli americani non fanno la guerra, annichiliscono. Radono al suolo tutto. Facile così.
Le mie tattiche sono visibili, non la mia strategia, diceva Sun Tzu.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Marzo 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Ho letto sull'Ansa che la NATO sta considerando di instaurare una no-fly zone sull'Ucraina su richiesta del governo Ucraino


e ieri Boris Johnson incalzato da una giornalista Ucraina diceva che avrebbe significato WWIII


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sarebbe come intervenire nel conflitto, la Russia non potrebbe permetterlo.


Esatto, a quel punto tanto vale intervenire, stroncare i russi e fornirgli comunque una resa vantaggiosa, dandogli Crimea e donbasss


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Ho letto sull'Ansa che la NATO sta considerando di instaurare una no-fly zone sull'Ucraina su richiesta del governo Ucraino



La fonte di tale indiscrezione è ucraina, la NATO per ora smentisce.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Premessa necessaria. Questa guerra è una cosa orribile e spero finisca il prima possibile.
> 
> I russi non prenderanno nessuna città per come intendiamo noi. Hanno ricevuto l'ordine di non fare, per quanto possibile, vittime civili e devono fare meno danni possibili alle infrastrutture. Quindi? Dottrina Gerasimov. Azione a tenaglia, accerchiamento e pazienza. Mi sa che molti hanno scambiato questo tipo di tattica per debolezza. I russi non sono gli americani. Gli americani non fanno la guerra, annichiliscono. Radono al suolo tutto. Facile così.


Kharkiv è praticamente devastata, quindi non stanno applicando questa tattica ovunque ma solo dove la guerriglia urbana sembrerebbe volgere a loro sfavore.
Senza considerare che la logistica russa al momento non è in grado di supportare una guerra lunga.


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Premessa necessaria. Questa guerra è una cosa orribile e spero finisca il prima possibile.
> 
> I russi non prenderanno nessuna città per come intendiamo noi. Hanno ricevuto l'ordine di non fare, per quanto possibile, vittime civili e devono fare meno danni possibili alle infrastrutture. Quindi? Dottrina Gerasimov. Azione a tenaglia, accerchiamento e pazienza. Mi sa che molti hanno scambiato questo tipo di tattica per debolezza. I russi non sono gli americani. Gli americani non fanno la guerra, annichiliscono. Radono al suolo tutto. Facile così.
> Le mie tattiche sono visibili, non la mia strategia, diceva Sun Tzu.


I russi non possono permettersi economicamente qualcosa di duraturo. È chiaro che adesso sia questa la tattica, ma non era assolutamente quella iniziale, troppi segnali hanno dimostrato che loro prevedevano una guerra super lampo


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Kharkiv è praticamente devastata, quindi non stanno applicando questa tattica ovunque ma solo dove la guerriglia urbana sembrerebbe volgere a loro sfavore.
> Senza considerare che la logistica russa al momento non è in grado di supportare una guerra lunga.


E' un'azione che va modulata. La logistica è IL problema di ogni armata. Ma per quanto possa essere un problema, perchè è un problema per definizione, la Russia si trova nella migliore situazione possibile perchè l'Ucraina è estero vicino, e inoltre la Russia già controlla il confine Est, da dove arrivano i rifornimenti.


----------



## Djici (2 Marzo 2022)

Lavrov però si merita una bella risposta.
Non calmera di certo gli animi ma dovrebbero dire chiaramente quello che pensano.
Uno cose stile "i russi farebbero bene a non parlare più di atomica. Noi non la lanceremo MAI per primi perché sappiamo bene che significherebbe la fine del umanità su questa terra. Ma devono capire che in caso di follia loro, la reazione sarà terribile. Nessuna ne uscirà vivo. Quindi la prossima volta che hanno voglia di minacciare l'occidente con l'atomica, che ci riflettono bene prima di aprire la bocca. Questa e la prima e ultima volta che parliamo di bomba atomica."

Ha rotto le palle.


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

alle trattative dovrebbero imporre di presenziare anche paesi terzi, così da mettere più pressione ad accordarsi
gli accordi di Minsk sul Donbass non sono stati fatti solo da Ucraina e Russia
è più utile che fare 4849302302 sanzioni al minuto


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> I russi non possono permettersi economicamente qualcosa di duraturo. È chiaro che adesso sia questa la tattica, ma non era assolutamente quella iniziale, troppi segnali hanno dimostrato che loro prevedevano una guerra super lampo


A mio parere, e lo dico a me stesso per primo, bisogna giudicare i fatti per quelli che sono, eliminando quindi bias di conferma, wishful thinking e soprattutto la propaganda di guerra. Ho come l'impressione che l'idea sulla buona resistenza ucraina, quando la Russia non ha utilizzato nemmeno un terzo della suo dispositivo militare stanziato lì, e non ha praticamente utilizzato l'aviazione, sia semplicemente una nostra speranza alimentata da qualche parziale vittoria sul campo e dalla tattica a tenaglia (quindi paziente) dei Russi. Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Lavrov però si merita una bella risposta.
> Non calmera di certo gli animi ma dovrebbero dire chiaramente quello che pensano.
> Uno cose stile "i russi farebbero bene a non parlare più di atomica. *Noi non la lanceremo MAI per primi* perché sappiamo bene che significherebbe la fine del umanità su questa terra. Ma devono capire che in caso di follia loro, la reazione sarà terribile. Nessuna ne uscirà vivo. Quindi la prossima volta che hanno voglia di minacciare l'occidente con l'atomica, che ci riflettono bene prima di aprire la bocca. Questa e la prima e ultima volta che parliamo di bomba atomica."
> 
> Ha rotto le palle.


oppure Biden in conferenza:

"Gli Stati Uniti sono gli unici ad aver sganciato bombe atomiche su popolazioni, non vi permetteremo di eguagliare il nostro primato"


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E' un'azione che va modulata. La logistica è IL problema di ogni armata. Ma per quanto possa essere un problema, perchè è un problema per definizione, la Russia si trova nella migliore situazione possibile perchè l'Ucraina è estero vicino, e inoltre la Russia già controlla il confine Est, da dove arrivano i rifornimenti.


Non ricordo chi lo diceva ma mi pare di ricordare qualcosa del tipo “la potenza militare vale il 10% e la logistica il 90%’


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> A mio parere, e lo dico a me stesso per primo, bisogna giudicare i fatti per quelli che sono, eliminando quindi bias di conferma, wishful thinking e soprattutto la propaganda di guerra. Ho come l'impressione che l'idea sulla buona resistenza ucraina, quando la Russia non ha utilizzato nemmeno un terzo della suo dispositivo militare stanziato lì, e non ha praticamente utilizzato l'aviazione, sia semplicemente una nostra speranza alimentata da qualche parziale vittoria sul campo e dalla tattica a tenaglia (quindi paziente) dei Russi. Spero di sbagliarmi.


L’articolo già scritto e poi rimosso sulla
Conquista lampo è però un fatto


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non ricordo chi lo diceva ma mi pare di ricordare qualcosa del tipo “la potenza militare vale il 10% e la logistica il 90%’


Vero, ma i russi non hanno particolari problemi di logistica, se non per il fatto che la logistica è un problema in sè. Ma loro sono vicini all'ucraina e inoltre controllano la zona da dove devono arrivare i rifornimenti, quindi si trovano nella condizione migliore. Inoltre a quanto risulta, ma qui potrebbe entrare in gioco la propaganda, i russi hanno già distrutto la gran parte dei centri di approviggionamento ucraini.


----------



## vota DC (2 Marzo 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> A mio parere, e lo dico a me stesso per primo, bisogna giudicare i fatti per quelli che sono, eliminando quindi bias di conferma, wishful thinking e soprattutto la propaganda di guerra. Ho come l'impressione che l'idea sulla buona resistenza ucraina, quando la Russia non ha utilizzato nemmeno un terzo della suo dispositivo militare stanziato lì, e non ha praticamente utilizzato l'aviazione, sia semplicemente una nostra speranza alimentata da qualche parziale vittoria sul campo e dalla tattica a tenaglia (quindi paziente) dei Russi. Spero di sbagliarmi.


È la Finlandia 2.0 !!!11!!
Eeeh se non prendono Kiev entro due settimane è come se avessero perso!11!!

Nel frattempo Usa un mese per Iraq ma soprattutto in Cecenia i russi tre mesi per prendere Grozny con poco riguardo (son pur sempre ribelli islamici) e poco dopo i ceceni se la sono ripresa!


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> L’articolo già scritto e poi rimosso sulla
> Conquista lampo è però un fatto


Si ma guerra lampo non significa sconfiggere l'avversario in tre ore. Si parla comunque di giorni se non di setttimane. Gli americani ne sanno qualocosa di guerre lampo...


----------



## Djici (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> oppure Biden in conferenza:
> 
> "Gli Stati Uniti sono gli unici ad aver sganciato bombe atomiche su popolazioni, non vi permetteremo di eguagliare il nostro primato"


A me andrebbe bene comunque .
Anzi alla mio post precedente aggiungerei pure un'ultila frase del tipo "la prossima volta che ci minacceranno, la minaccia sarà considerata come una dichiarazione di guerra bella e buona".


----------



## Raryof (2 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Esatto, a quel punto tanto vale intervenire, stroncare i russi e fornirgli comunque una resa vantaggiosa, dandogli Crimea e donbasss


Se fai la guerra alla Russia significa che per diversi anni avrai:
Spese assurde per permetterti di difendere mentre stai attaccando un paese (questa me la spiegheranno poi), per legittima difesa di qualcosa che non è tuo!??!
Costi assurdi del materiale e delle materie prime che arrivano da est.
Spese aggiuntive per armamenti e tutto l'occorrente, per ospitare sfollati che stai creando e per cui hai dichiarato stato di emergenza nazionale!

In Europa sono maghi nell'auto taglio del pene, hanno lasciato affondare un paese dove avevano delle mire ben precise, ma se quel paese finisce in mano russa che tipo di attacco potrà mai esserci? attacco alla Russia o liberazione del paese? è impossibile capire questo, perché tecnocrati e burocrati fanno la guerra dietro ad una scrivania e proprio per questo motivo la guerra non potrà durare il tempo del conflitto e dello scontro, ma durerà anni e non porterà a nulla perché sarà una non guerra fatta di tante parole e tweet, pacchetti, sanzioni accorte, ci saranno solo tante spese in più e costo della vita più alto in uno stato di falsa emergenza a seconda del tempo fuori.
La situazione attuale fa comodo all'UE, prendono gli sfollati, annullano l'Ucraina e cercano di fare la guerra finanziaria a Putin e alla Russia che nel frattempo, come ha già detto qualcuno prima vogliono avere il controllo dell'Ucraina perché paese strategico, fondamentale, per i propri confini e per la propria influenza in quelle zone che sono molto (troppo) vicine al cuore della Russia; vogliono avere il controllo senza annientare un paese, al limite sfiaccarlo, punirlo, niente di più e niente di meno di quanto non stia facendo la grande democrazia occidentale che ha lasciato andare un paese come l'Ucraina per arrivare al bottino grosso, l'annientamento dell'influenza russa su zone che sono terre di mezzo dal momento in cui qualcuno ha deciso di spingersi a est perché NOI gli abbiamo dato modo di ampliarsi senza dire nulla, ma per la "PACE", per sete di potere di burocrati che si fanno vedere solo quando c'è da mandarti l'agenda delle cose da fare e che si sono presi gioco di tanti cittadini che adesso sono dipendenti da decreti e sciocchezze.


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> È la Finlandia 2.0 !!!11!!
> Eeeh se non prendono Kiev entro due settimane è come se avessero perso!11!!
> 
> Nel frattempo Usa un mese per Iraq ma soprattutto in Cecenia i russi tre mesi per prendere Grozny con poco riguardo (son pur sempre ribelli islamici) e poco dopo i ceceni se la sono ripresa!


Esatto. Mi sa che qui dentro, come del resto nei media a corto di cultura militare, si pensa che guerra lampo significhi tipo far finire tutto in due giorni. Le guerre lampo degli americani, che "hanno il vantaggio" di poter annichilire*, spesso durano mesi... Non bisogna fare i tifosi. E' una situazione drammatica, e bisogna solo tifare per la pace. 

*Perdonate le espressioni, parlo di tattica militare. Do per scontato la premessa che ho fatto nel precedente post, e cioè che questa guerra sia orribile. Orribile. E prego perchè finisca subito.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> A mio parere, e lo dico a me stesso per primo, bisogna giudicare i fatti per quelli che sono, eliminando quindi bias di conferma, wishful thinking e soprattutto la propaganda di guerra. Ho come l'impressione che l'idea sulla buona resistenza ucraina, quando la Russia non ha utilizzato nemmeno un terzo della suo dispositivo militare stanziato lì, e non ha praticamente utilizzato l'aviazione, sia semplicemente una nostra speranza alimentata da qualche parziale vittoria sul campo e dalla tattica a tenaglia (quindi paziente) dei Russi. Spero di sbagliarmi.


Mi dispiace doverti contraddire ma non è così. La Russia ha stanziato per l'invasione dell'ucraina il 70% delle forze combattenti di terra disponibili, di queste truppe ammassate al confine ucraino attualmente ne stanno utilizzando due terzi.

L'aviazione russa viene utilizzata, non vedi i cieli completamente in mano ai russi semplicemente perché non sono riusciti ad ottenere il completo controllo dello spazio aereo, i russi il primo giorno pensavano di aver distrutto le difese anti-aeree ucraine ma così non è stato, gli ucraini hanno utilizzato difese anti-aeree mobili e spostato all'ultimo le postazioni prestabilite, l'intelligence russa ha fatto colpire zone dove in realtà non c'era più alcuna postazione anti-aerea.

Le forze armate russe sono un gigante dai piedi di argilla, sono capaci di grandi cose ed hanno armi devastanti, tuttavia peccano terribilmente di una dottrina operativa moderna e soprattutto la loro logistica è veramente scarsa, ci sono numerosi video che vedono i russi fermi in campo aperto in attesa di carburante perché hanno i serbatoi a secco.
Ciò evidenzia come loro credessero e sperassero in una campagna lampo, col governo che fuggiva all'estero e l'esercito ucraino paralizzato dalla mancanza di ordini. Così non è stato.

Ovviamente i russi alla fine vinceranno, sono nettamente più forti degli ucraini, ma alla luce di tutto quello che sta accadendo la vittoria rischia veramente di essere una vittoria pirrica che porterà solo l'indebolimento del regime putiniano.


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Esatto. Mi sa che qui dentro, come del resto nei media a corto di cultura militare, si pensa che guerra lampo significhi tipo far finire tutto in due giorni. Le guerre lampo degli americani, che "hanno il vantaggio" di poter annichilire*, spesso durano mesi... Non bisogna fare i tifosi. E' una situazione drammatica, e bisogna solo tifare per la pace.
> 
> *Perdonate le espressioni, parlo di tattica militare. Do per scontato la premessa che ho fatto nel precedente post, e cioè che questa guerra sia orribile. Orribile. E prego perchè finisca subito.


Resta il fatto che i primi a credere in una guerra di 48 ore sono stati i russi stessi. Si sono preparati per mesi/anni e i due paesi confinano… hanno il mondo contro e ogni tre per due devono ricorrere alla minaccia nucleare come un disco rotto, mi pare tutt’altro che bene per la Russia.


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace doverti contraddire ma non è così. La Russia ha stanziato per l'invasione dell'ucraina il 70% delle forze combattenti di terra disponibili, di queste truppe ammassate al confine ucraino attualmente ne stanno utilizzando due terzi.
> 
> L'aviazione russa viene utilizzata, non vedi i cieli completamente in mano ai russi semplicemente perché non sono riusciti ad ottenere il completo controllo dello spazio aereo, i russi il primo giorno pensavano di aver distrutto le difese anti-aeree ucraine ma così non è stato, gli ucraini hanno utilizzato difese anti-aeree mobili e spostato all'ultimo le postazioni prestabilite, l'intelligence russa ha fatto colpire zone dove in realtà non c'era più alcuna postazione anti-aerea.
> 
> ...


Perdonami, hai scritto un mucchio di sciocchezze che non perdo nemmeno tempo a commentare. Parti da una posizione di tifo, quindi è inutile discutere. Io tifo perchè finisca la guerra, per il resto cerco di analizzare nel modo più obiettivo possibile.


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> *Resta il fatto che i primi a credere in una guerra di 48 ore sono stati i russi stessi.* Si sono preparati per mesi/anni e i due paesi confinano… hanno il mondo contro e ogni tre per due devono ricorrere alla minaccia nucleare come un disco rotto, mi pare tutt’altro che bene per la Russia.


Questa è una tua interpretazione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Perdonami, hai scritto un mucchio di sciocchezze che non perdo nemmeno tempo a commentare. Parti da una posizione di tifo, quindi è inutile discutere. Io tifo perchè finisca la guerra, per il resto cerco di analizzare nel modo più obiettivo possibile.


Anche io tifo affinché finisca il conflitto e si risolva nel migliore dei modi.

Non ho scritto alcuna sciocchezza, tutto ciò che ho detto è disponibile facilmente in rete, ci sono le analisi del centro studi strategici, le testimonianze video di gente che chiede ai russi perché siano fermi con loro che rispondono che manca il carburante. Le difese aeree ucraine sono ancora attive, ciò indica che i russi non hanno il controllo dei cieli. 
Sono dati ed informazioni reali a prescindere da propaganda e politica.

Il fatto che i russi dicano: Non vogliamo colpire civili ecc. Corrisponde solo parzialmente alla verità, anche i russi fanno propaganda, non solo gli ucraini.

Sono un appassionato studioso di storia militare e geopolitica ormai da anni, non parlo a caso perché oggi mi va di gettare fango sulla russia, il buon @Trumpusconi che è nel campo potrà tranquillamente confermare ciò che ho detto.


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Questa è una tua interpretazione.


Lol lo dicono tutti TUTTi Il governo russo aveva persino già dato ordine di scrivere un articolo sulla vittoria sull'UKRAINA SABATO MATTINA. È tutto documentato anche perché un giornale russo per errore ha pubblicato l'articolo veramente. Poi l'hanno rimosso ma è stato salvato su archive.org


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lol lo dicono tutti TUTTi Il governo russo aveva persino già dato ordine di scrivere un articolo sulla vittoria sull'UKRAINA SABATO MATTINA. È tutto documentato anche perché un giornale russo per errore ha pubblicato l'articolo veramente. Poi l'hanno rimosso ma è stato salvato su archive.org


Purtroppo il tifo ottenebra, e noi tifosi di calcio lo sappiamo bene.  Ma questa è una guerra, e per quanto uno possa avere simpatia per una parte, e la mia simpatia è certamente per gli ucraini, le analisi andrebbero fatte in modo obiettivo. Non si dovrebbe tifare che per la pace.


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il tifo ottenebra, e noi tifosi di calcio lo sappiamo bene.  Ma questa è una guerra, e per quanto uno possa avere simpatia per una parte, e la mia simpatia è certamente per gli ucraini, le analisi andrebbero fatte in modo obiettivo. Non si dovrebbe tifare che per la pace.


Sì questa è la cosa più importante.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il tifo ottenebra, e noi tifosi di calcio lo sappiamo bene.  Ma questa è una guerra, e per quanto uno possa avere simpatia per una parte, e la mia simpatia è certamente per gli ucraini, le analisi andrebbero fatte in modo obiettivo. Non si dovrebbe tifare che per la pace.


La cosa più importante è far terminare questa guerra e l'escalation con il mondo occidentale, va assicurata la pace in ogni modo possibile, senza dover però lasciare la Russia vincere senza che nessuno faccia nulla, creerebbe conseguenze che minerebbero definitivamente la stabilità e la pace in tutto il mondo.


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La cosa più importante è far terminare questa guerra e l'escalation con il mondo occidentale, va assicurata la pace in ogni modo possibile, senza dover però lasciare la Russia vincere senza che nessuno faccia nulla, creerebbe conseguenze che minerebbero definitivamente la stabilità e la pace in tutto il mondo.


Sono d'accordo. Purtroppo noto che l'Unione Europea ha scelto una stategia pericolosamente cobelligerante invece di proporre una mediazione, un tavolo di pace. *Se* la Russia vincerà *bene* questa guerra ce la farà pagare cara. Ma l'Ue è davvero governata da gente poco capace (a voler essere buoni) ed è per questo che è un progetto sostanzialmente fallito. Per non parlare delle dichiarazioni del nostro ministro degli esteri...


----------



## darden (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La cosa più importante è far terminare questa guerra e l'escalation con il mondo occidentale, va assicurata la pace in ogni modo possibile, senza dover però lasciare la Russia vincere senza che nessuno faccia nulla, creerebbe conseguenze che minerebbero definitivamente la stabilità e la pace in tutto il mondo.



Sinceramente credo che in ogni caso il mondo sia cambiato, se penso alle alternative:

Russia vince occupa Ucraina /presidente fantoccio e parte la guerra civile --> Le sanzioni economiche non le tolgono e i rapporti diplomatici sono distrutti
Russia non vince e torna indietro --> Impossibile succeda
Russia vince occupa Ucraina /presidente fantoccio e Ucraini sono sereni --> Impossibile succeda
Russia non vince e continua la guerra per un mese o più --> Le sanzioni economiche distruggeranno la russia e forse parte la rivolta lì, ma non credo che l'ucraina possa resistere un mese o più. Inoltre se continua per tanto tempo non credo non faranno altre mosse NATO/UE
Accordo di Pace con concessioni da entrambe le parti --> Questo è l'unico scenario che forse riporta indietro il tempo (ma da vedere)
Come la si gira la si gira ormai è un casino perchè è stato scoperchiato il vaso di Pandora..


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Purtroppo noto che l'Unione Europea ha scelto una stategia pericolosamente cobelligerante invece di proporre una mediazione, un tavolo di pace. *Se* la Russia vincerà *bene* questa guerra ce la farà pagare cara. Ma l'Ue è davvero governata da gente poco capace (a voler essere buoni) ed è per questo che è un progetto sostanzialmente fallito. Per non parlare delle dichiarazioni del nostro ministro degli esteri...


Quale ministro degli esteri? Lo abbiamo? 

Per il resto, era inevitabile una risposta aggressiva delle nazioni NATO, quel che importa ora è che dopo aver risposto all'invasione russa si vada a cercare un accordo, facendo capire a Putin che una guerra sarebbe un male per tutti. 

Bisogna però ammettere che fino all'ultimo giorno prima della guerra le nazioni NATO hanno cercato la via della diplomazia, certo non sappiamo i contenuti delle offerte, però i tentativi sono stati fatti in teoria.


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

*Mariupol bloccata, non ci sono più rifornimenti d'acqua*

*Il sindaco:

"Le forze di occupazione della Federazione russa hanno fatto di tutto per bloccare l'uscita dei civili dalla città, bloccando mezzo milione di persone*
* Non possiamo nemmeno prendere i feriti dalle strade, dalle case e dagli appartamenti oggi, poiché i bombardamenti non si fermano"*


e la Croce Rossa dove sta ?
devono fare loro questo lavoro, non vengono sparati


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Sinceramente credo che in ogni caso il mondo sia cambiato, se penso alle alternative:
> 
> Russia vince occupa Ucraina /presidente fantoccio e parte la guerra civile --> Le sanzioni economiche non le tolgono e i rapporti diplomatici sono distrutti
> Russia non vince e torna indietro --> Impossibile succeda
> ...


Sarebbe auspicabile l'ultimo scenario, il meno peggio.
Comunque credo che L'Ucraina non abbia che al massimo altri 10 giorni di resistenza, mi sorprenderebbe molto si andasse oltre.


----------



## vota DC (2 Marzo 2022)

Attenzione allo scenario "Russia mette un suo presidente in Ucraina.....che entra nella UE". Magari con mediazione inglese che ci hanno inserito già certi paesi con un ovvio intento.


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quale ministro degli esteri? Lo abbiamo?
> 
> Per il resto, era inevitabile una risposta aggressiva delle nazioni NATO, quel che importa ora è che dopo aver risposto all'invasione russa si vada a cercare un accordo, facendo capire a Putin che una guerra sarebbe un male per tutti.
> 
> Bisogna però ammettere che fino all'ultimo giorno prima della guerra le nazioni NATO hanno cercato la via della diplomazia, certo non sappiamo i contenuti delle offerte, però i tentativi sono stati fatti in teoria.


Certo, però mi riferivo all'Unione Europea, non alla Nato. L'Ue è sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi, governata da politici poco capaci.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Marzo 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Purtroppo noto che l'Unione Europea ha scelto una stategia pericolosamente cobelligerante invece di proporre una mediazione, un tavolo di pace. *Se* la Russia vincerà *bene* questa guerra ce la farà pagare cara. Ma l'Ue è davvero governata da gente poco capace (a voler essere buoni) ed è per questo che è un progetto sostanzialmente fallito. Per non parlare delle dichiarazioni del nostro ministro degli esteri...



a mio modesto parere le guerre si vincono o perdono prima di iniziarle. E la Russia, che prenda Kjev o meno, la guerra l'aveva già persa. E' riuscita a scatenare la più grande e organizzata operazione di sanzioni economiche mai viste e ha rafforzato enormemente l'dentità ucraina e anche la NATO/UE se vogliamo. L' Ucraina è persa, che entry a Kjev o meno è indifferente. Al massimo l'unica cosa che otterrà Putin è l'Ucraina al di fuori della NATO, magra consolazione direi rispetto al prezzo da pagare che sarà economicamente devastante. Io penso e magari mi sbaglio, che i piani dei russi erano molto diversi, scommettevano sulla caduta politica quasi immediata dell' Ucraina, a iniziare dal Presidente e Governo per poi passare a raffica a tutte le città. L'idea era probabilmente creare una "quasi" Bielorussia allineata a Mosca. E' chiaro che tutto ciò è a soli 7 giorni pura utopia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Mariupol bloccata, non ci sono più rifornimenti d'acqua*
> 
> *Il sindaco:
> 
> ...



Pensa,ieri i militari russi sostenevano l'esatto contrario,con i militari ucraini che bloccavano i civili nonostante il messaggio lanciato dalle forze russe di lasciare la città. Lo riporto giusto per sentire entrambe le campane,poi ognuno creda a ciò che vuole.
Tante di fake news ne sentiamo sia da una parte sia dall'altra.


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pensa,ieri i militari russi sostenevano l'esatto contrario,con i militari ucraini che bloccavano i civili nonostante il messaggio lanciato dalle forze russe di lasciare la città. Lo riporto giusto per sentire entrambe le campane,poi ognuno creda a ciò che vuole.
> Tante di fake news ne sentiamo sia da una parte sia dall'altra.


infatti io riporto tutto quello che trovo da ambo le parti, poi ognuno si fa una sua idea
ora l'hanno battuto su Ansa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

Torna a parlare Erdogan,chiedendo all'Unione Europea di trattare la Turchia con la stessa sensibilità dell'Ucraina riguardo l'adesione all'Ue.

Eccallà,in un colpo solo saremo affondati con l'ingresso (senza alcun requisito) dell'ucraina e dell'ingresso dell'altro dittatore turco. La UE riuscirà nell'impresa di compiere il miracolo e fare l'harakiri completo ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Torna a parlare Erdogan,chiedendo all'Unione Europea di trattare la Turchia con la stessa sensibilità dell'Ucraina riguardo l'adesione all'Ue.
> 
> Eccallà,in un colpo solo saremo affondati con l'ingresso (senza alcun requisito) dell'ucraina e dell'ingresso dell'altro dittatore turco. La UE riuscirà nell'impresa di compiere il miracolo e fare l'harakiri completo ?


Ecco, lo sapevo... Voglio sapere ora con quale scusa gli diranno di no.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Torna a parlare Erdogan,chiedendo all'Unione Europea di trattare la Turchia con la stessa sensibilità dell'Ucraina riguardo l'adesione all'Ue.
> 
> Eccallà,in un colpo solo saremo affondati con l'ingresso (senza alcun requisito) dell'ucraina e dell'ingresso dell'altro dittatore turco. La UE riuscirà nell'impresa di compiere il miracolo e fare l'harakiri completo ?


preciso che il parlamento europeo ha votato per anticipare l'adesione dell'Ucraina come paese *candidato* (era attesa nel 2024 originariamente) non come paese membro. per dire la Turchia è paese candidato da venti anni ma non è che si sono fatti tanti progressi a riguardo.


----------



## darden (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ecco, lo sapevo... Voglio sapere ora con quale scusa gli diranno di no.



All'Ucraina hanno detto che possono accettare la candidatura ma poi è un percorso lungo.. 

a quel punto dici lo stesso ad Erdogan e poi gli dici che ci sono le quote Kebab magari ci ripensa lui


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ecco, lo sapevo... Voglio sapere ora con quale scusa gli diranno di no.


Non ci sarà alcuna scusa,sarà stata la moneta di scambio per aver bloccato 3 navi cacate russe sul bosforo 



Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> preciso che il parlamento europeo ha votato per anticipare l'adesione dell'Ucraina come paese *candidato* (era attesa nel 2024 originariamente) non come paese membro. per dire la Turchia è paese candidato da venti anni ma non è che si sono fatti tanti progressi a riguardo.



Da come parlano i "big" europei,temo vogliano fare un'eccezione.
Ecco perchè si parlava di "momento della verità per l'UE"


----------



## Simo98 (2 Marzo 2022)

Leggo che stanno entrando nel conflitto sempre più milizie e gruppi para-militari, sia pro Russia che contro
Rischia di diventare una nuova Siria...


----------



## hakaishin (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Torna a parlare Erdogan,chiedendo all'Unione Europea di trattare la Turchia con la stessa sensibilità dell'Ucraina riguardo l'adesione all'Ue.
> 
> Eccallà,in un colpo solo saremo affondati con l'ingresso (senza alcun requisito) dell'ucraina e dell'ingresso dell'altro dittatore turco. La UE riuscirà nell'impresa di compiere il miracolo e fare l'harakiri completo ?


Grande politica dell’Ue ahahahahahaha
Grandi menti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

Più di 60 uomini fermati dalla guardia di frontiera ucraina.
Dopo l'aggressione della Russia,in ucraina è scattata la legge marziale e per gli uomini dai *18 ai 60 anni* è *vietato* lasciare il paese.
Anche ieri sono stati fermati altri 16 civili e sono stati consegnati all'autorità militare.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ecco, lo sapevo... Voglio sapere ora con quale scusa gli diranno di no.


Eh ma bisognava salvare l’ucraina no?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Premessa necessaria. Questa guerra è una cosa orribile e spero finisca il prima possibile.
> 
> I russi non prenderanno nessuna città per come intendiamo noi. Hanno ricevuto l'ordine di non fare, per quanto possibile, vittime civili e devono fare meno danni possibili alle infrastrutture. Quindi? Dottrina Gerasimov. Azione a tenaglia, accerchiamento e pazienza. Mi sa che molti hanno scambiato questo tipo di tattica per debolezza. I russi non sono gli americani. Gli americani non fanno la guerra, annichiliscono. Radono al suolo tutto. Facile così.
> Le mie tattiche sono visibili, non la mia strategia, diceva Sun Tzu.


Esatto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Lavrov però si merita una bella risposta.
> Non calmera di certo gli animi ma dovrebbero dire chiaramente quello che pensano.
> Uno cose stile "i russi farebbero bene a non parlare più di atomica. Noi non la lanceremo MAI per primi perché sappiamo bene che significherebbe la fine del umanità su questa terra. Ma devono capire che in caso di follia loro, la reazione sarà terribile. Nessuna ne uscirà vivo. Quindi la prossima volta che hanno voglia di minacciare l'occidente con l'atomica, che ci riflettono bene prima di aprire la bocca. Questa e la prima e ultima volta che parliamo di bomba atomica."
> 
> Ha rotto le palle.


Bhuhahahahaha il problema è che volevano fare tutt'altro al confine russo e se non lo si è ancora capito l'umanità può anche andarsene per sempre.. perché vuol dire essere irrecuperabili!


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bhuhahahahaha il problema è che volevano fare tutt'altro al confine russo e se non lo si è ancora capito l'umanità può anche andarsene per sempre.. perché vuol dire essere irrecuperabili!


Che volevano fare al confine russo?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> oppure Biden in conferenza:
> 
> "Gli Stati Uniti sono gli unici ad aver sganciato bombe atomiche su popolazioni, non vi permetteremo di eguagliare il nostro primato"


È iniziato tutto perché questi sono convinti che i morti grazie allo scudo antimissile vicino facciano meno danni possibili ! hanno circondato il confine russo.. hanno armato la Nato in modo super eccessivo! hanno tolto unilateralmente il trattato di messa sicurezza medio/lungo raggio atomico ! hanno stimato per la prima volta nella loro storia i decessi in casa loro! cosa volete di più per capire che hanno colto il messaggio e noi stiamo nella parte del torto sul discorso sicurezza mondiale!? mi sembra così evidente


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> È iniziato tutto perché questi sono convinti che i morti grazie allo scudo antimissile vicino facciano meno danni possibili ! hanno circondato il confine russo.. hanno armato la Nato in modo super eccessivo! hanno tolto unilateralmente il trattato di messa sicurezza medio/lungo raggio atomico ! hanno stimato per la prima volta nella loro storia i decessi in casa loro! cosa volete di più per capire che hanno colto il messaggio e noi stiamo nella parte del torto sul discorso sicurezza mondiale!? mi sembra così evidente


????

La NATO non ha mai portato nulla che facesse pensare ad un atteggiamento offensivo negli Stati confinanti con la Russia, alcun vettore missilistico o altri sistemi.
Basta leggersi i rapporti NATO sulle operazioni effettuate negli ultimi mesi.

La NATO soltanto qualche settimana prima del conflitto ha iniziato a portare armamenti di un certo tipo al confine con la Russia. 

l'atteggiamento del patto Atlantico è stato sempre esclusivamente difensivo, anche perché è una alleanza solamente difensiva. 
È assolutamente impossibile pensare che la NATO avesse potuto iniziare una guerra di aggressione contro la Russia, siamo al livello della fantascienza.

Potete tranquillamente essere anti americani ed avere le simpatie politiche che volete, ma non si possono affermare certe cose solo perché avete certe idee.


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Sinceramente credo che in ogni caso il mondo sia cambiato, se penso alle alternative:
> 
> Russia vince occupa Ucraina /presidente fantoccio e parte la guerra civile --> Le sanzioni economiche non le tolgono e i rapporti diplomatici sono distrutti


Se non trovano un accordo questa è sia l'ipotesi più probabile che quella peggiore per la Russia. Sanzioni continue e 40 milioni di ukraini estremamente ostili che non si fanno problemi a farsi spianare da un carroarmato pur di non farlo passare.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La minaccia nucleare e di conflitto mondiale mi sembra in realtà più lontana, a parte le stilettate di Lavrov.
> USA, Cina e Nato nelle ultime ore hanno ribadito tutte e tre ufficialmente il non intervento.
> 
> L'Ucraina invece è da considerare persa, mi sembra chiaro. Vedremo che succederà dopo.


Sul nucleare un po' alla volta sta calando la mia paura, anche se continuano a ripeterlo, più che altro ho sempre più la sensazione che ci sia la Cina pronta ad entrare al primo passo falso Nato/usa. Solo una sensazione eh


----------



## cris (2 Marzo 2022)

Ci manca solo erdogan nell UE. Ma per favore.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Marzo 2022)

*SECONDO IL SINDACO DI MARIUPOL CI SAREBBERO INTERI QUARTIERI DEVASTATI NELLA CITTA'. SI TEMONO CENTINAIA DI MORTI. LA CITTA' E' SOTTO ASSEDIO DALLA MATTINA. *


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Più di 60 uomini fermati dalla guardia di frontiera ucraina.
> Dopo l'aggressione della Russia,in ucraina è scattata la legge marziale e per gli uomini dai *18 ai 60 anni* è *vietato* lasciare il paese.
> Anche ieri sono stati fermati altri 16 civili e sono stati consegnati all'autorità militare.


Della serie io ho innescato la miccia ma tu ne pagherai comunque le conseguenze.. bhe se c'è del nazi ( è c'è!) questo atteggiamento lo ricorda molto..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Marzo 2022)

*LA DUMA PROPONE FINO A 15 ANNI DI CARCERE PER GIORNALISTI CHE DIFFONDONO "FAKE" NEWS IN RUSSIA RIGUARDO ALLA GUERRA IN UCRAINA. LO RIFERISCE IL MOSCOW TIMES*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> ????
> 
> La NATO non ha mai portato nulla che facesse pensare ad un atteggiamento offensivo negli Stati confinanti con la Russia, alcun vettore missilistico o altri sistemi.
> Basta leggersi i rapporti NATO sulle operazioni effettuate negli ultimi mesi.
> ...


Ha dato milioni di armamenti prima ancora del conflitto a un paese che non è UE e né nella Nato.. ma ovviamente era beneficenza 
Poi in che secolo sei rimasto?
Difensivo ? è fuori della realtà quello che stai affermando..


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *SECONDO IL SINDACO DI MARIUPOL CI SAREBBERO INTERI QUARTIERI DEVASTATI NELLA CITTA'. SI TEMONO CENTINAIA DI MORTI. LA CITTA' E' SOTTO ASSEDIO DALLA MATTINA. *



"EH ma i Russi non colpiscono i civili"


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ha dato milioni di armamenti prima ancora del conflitto a un paese che non è UE e né nella Nato.. ma ovviamente era beneficenza


A torto visto quello che è successo? Gli ucraini non hanno comunque ricevuto alcun tipo di armamento in grado di colpire le città principali russe per dire. 
O gli ucraini non dovevano neanche ottenere materiale per difendersi?


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *LA DUMA PROPONE FINO A 15 ANNI DI CARCERE PER GIORNALISTI CHE DIFFONDONO "FAKE" NEWS IN RUSSIA RIGUARDO ALLA GUERRA IN UCRAINA. LO RIFERISCE IL MOSCOW TIMES*


Secondo una news (di cui non trovo la fonte, prendetela con le pinze) il 4 marzo la Russia valuterà l'introduzione della legge marziale.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Della serie io ho innescato la miccia ma tu ne pagherai comunque le conseguenze.. bhe se c'è del nazi ( è c'è!) questo atteggiamento lo ricorda molto..



Questa storia delle legge marziale in Ucraina c'è dall'inizio del conflitto ma io ne sono venuto a conoscenza solo ora.
Allora non è che tutti gli ucraini vogliono difendere la madre patria e tutti vogliono immolarsi per la causa come hanno sempre far voluto credere i nostri media.

Sono semplicemente costretti a restare in Ucraina dal governo di Zelinsky,rischiando di prendersi o bombe in testa o qualche fucilata.
Anche perchè dubito che intere famiglie scappino,salutando per sempre figli,padri e mariti.
O meglio,qualcuno lascerà andare mogli e figli in salvo,restando lui a combattere,ma la maggioranza di persone resterà li con i propri cari.


----------



## smallball (2 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *LA DUMA PROPONE FINO A 15 ANNI DI CARCERE PER GIORNALISTI CHE DIFFONDONO "FAKE" NEWS IN RUSSIA RIGUARDO ALLA GUERRA IN UCRAINA. LO RIFERISCE IL MOSCOW TIMES*


W la libera informazione...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A torto visto quello che è successo? Gli ucraini non hanno comunque ricevuto alcun tipo di armamento in grado di colpire le città principali russe per dire.
> O gli ucraini non dovevano neanche ottenere materiale per difendersi?


Torto si ! Ne è la causa !!!!!!!
ma siete veramente convinti che aspettassero missili di gettata atomica prima di mettersi in moto !?
ne siete veramente convinti!??

p.s. spendi i tuoi soldi non i nostri (nato) per farlo.. se faccio richiesta la Nato mi regala un carro armato ? Ah sì ? dove devo richiederlo?come qualsiasi nazione deve fare se vuole accrescere la sua difesa.. ma intanto che c'era poteva risparmiare qualcosina per non uccidere/scontrarsi con la sua popolazione


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Torto si ! Ne è la causa !!!!!!!


Quindi ricapitolando: L'Ucraina paese sovrano non può decidere di armare il suo esercito a scopo difensivo. 
Mi suona strano che questo sia la causa, o credi che L'Ucraina fosse in procinto di invadere la Russia e nuclearizzare mosca?


----------



## Swaitak (2 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Secondo una news (di cui non trovo la fonte, prendetela con le pinze) il 4 marzo la Russia valuterà l'introduzione della legge marziale.


de-escalation proprio


----------



## Raryof (2 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ha dato milioni di armamenti prima ancora del conflitto a un paese che non è UE e né nella Nato.. ma ovviamente era beneficenza
> Poi in che secolo sei rimasto?
> Difensivo ? è fuori della realtà quello che stai affermando..


Offrire protezione è il peggior attacco possibile, questo concetto non sembra essere chiaro ai più.
La cosa brutta è che li hanno lasciati arare in questa maniera per poi andare a sciacallare una volta che il paese sarà stato totalmente svuotato e annientato, quando avranno messo ko la Russia che magari chissà, la sgancia per davvero e riesce davvero a cambiare certi equilibri geopolitici globalisti e capitalisti che devono essere imposti alla società russa ed ex sovietica.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questa storia delle legge marziale in Ucraina c'è dall'inizio del conflitto ma io ne sono venuto a conoscenza solo ora.
> Allora non è che tutti gli ucraini vogliono difendere la madre patria e tutti vogliono immolarsi per la causa come hanno sempre far voluto credere i nostri media.
> 
> Sono semplicemente costretti a restare in Ucraina dal governo di Zelinsky,rischiando di prendersi o bombe in testa o qualche fucilata.
> ...


Pensa che notiziona si prenderanno quelli che partono dall'Italia convinti dal nostro mainstrem che fosse una resistenza volontaria a livello nazionale...


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> de-escalation proprio


Sarà interessante capire la reazione dei russi a un governo che si avvia a diventare una dittatura di tipo cinese ma senza la loro crescita economica


----------



## sunburn (2 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *LA DUMA PROPONE FINO A 15 ANNI DI CARCERE PER GIORNALISTI CHE DIFFONDONO "FAKE" NEWS IN RUSSIA RIGUARDO ALLA GUERRA IN UCRAINA. LO RIFERISCE IL MOSCOW TIMES*


Non so se sia vero, ma ieri ho sentito che in Russia è considerato fake news definire “guerra” le “operazioni militari speciali” che stanno facendo in Ucraina.
Prima regola del fight club…


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Pensa che notiziona si prenderanno quelli che partono dall'Italia convinti dal nostro mainstrem che fosse una resistenza volontaria a livello nazionale...


Ma per favore...

Ci sarà sicuramente gente che ha paura e non vuole combattere, o filorussi in province russofone. 
Ma niente di enorme, altrimenti le difese soprattutto nelle zone russofone sarebbero già crollate.
Kharkiv è quasi a maggioranza russofona ed è una delle zone che sta resistendo di più, ciò è sintomatico.

Siete accecati dalla politica e dal vostro anti-americanismo è palese ormai.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi ricapitolando: L'Ucraina paese sovrano non può decidere di armare il suo esercito a scopo difensivo.
> Mi suona strano che questo sia la causa, o credi che L'Ucraina fosse in procinto di invadere la Russia e nuclearizzare mosca?


Ucraina non è nella Nato.. 
questo l'abbiamo messo in chiaro?
Sono anni che fanno esercitazioni a scopo difensivo
con prove di invasione verso la Russia
alla faccia della difesa.. che poi il succo del mio discorso è Ucraina puoi.. (anche se nel mentre usava certe armi per ammazzare i suoi cittadini) ma noi europei che finanziano uno stato cuscinetto per la sicurezza internazionale no !
almeno che non ci sia un reale interesse per continuare nonostante i continui avvisi da parte russa


----------



## Simo98 (2 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Della serie io ho innescato la miccia ma tu ne pagherai comunque le conseguenze.. bhe se c'è del nazi ( è c'è!) questo atteggiamento lo ricorda molto..





Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questa storia delle legge marziale in Ucraina c'è dall'inizio del conflitto ma io ne sono venuto a conoscenza solo ora.
> Allora non è che tutti gli ucraini vogliono difendere la madre patria e tutti vogliono immolarsi per la causa come hanno sempre far voluto credere i nostri media.
> 
> Sono semplicemente costretti a restare in Ucraina dal governo di Zelinsky,rischiando di prendersi o bombe in testa o qualche fucilata.
> ...


Sono obbligati a restare ma non, almeno nei fatti, ad arruolarsi
Sicuramente i media e gli ufficiali ucraini ci stanno dipingendo la resistenza degli ucraini come se fosse quella dei russi a Stalingrado nel 1942, ma è innegabile che in diverse città ci sia effettivamente, o i russi sarebbero arrivati a Kiev senza problemi


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ucraina non è nella Nato..
> questo l'abbiamo messo in chiaro?
> Sono anni che fanno esercitazioni a scopo difensivo
> con prove di invasione verso la Russia
> ...


Si prove di invasione della Russia da parte dell'ucraina, ok.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi ricapitolando: L'Ucraina paese sovrano non può decidere di armare il suo esercito a scopo difensivo.
> Mi suona strano che questo sia la causa, o credi che L'Ucraina fosse in procinto di invadere la Russia e nuclearizzare mosca?



Siamo alla follia.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma per favore...
> 
> Ci sarà sicuramente gente che ha paura e non vuole combattere, o filorussi in province russofone.
> Ma niente di enorme, altrimenti le difese soprattutto nelle zone russofone sarebbero già crollate.
> ...


Ti informo ma l'avrai anche visto che io sono 13/15 anni che grido a questo pessimo scenario.. non mi sveglio oggi delle intenzioni americane.. non sono io che scrivo nelle priorità del pentagono che il loro obiettivo è governare per un'altro secolo! Alias so da anni chi è il pazzo !


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Siamo alla follia.


La follia è non ritenere la NATO un mezzo americano che ci farà ammazzare tutti


----------



## sunburn (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi ricapitolando: L'Ucraina paese sovrano non può decidere di armare il suo esercito a scopo difensivo.
> Mi suona strano che questo sia la causa, o credi che L'Ucraina fosse in procinto di invadere la Russia e nuclearizzare mosca?


Avrebbero dovuto anche rifare un po’ l’asfalto delle strade per accogliere meglio i mezzi russi.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> La follia è non ritenere la NATO un mezzo americano che ci farà ammazzare tutti



A parte che mi riferivo al fatto che l' Ucraina non abbia diritto di difendersi, è semplicemente follia pensarlo.

Ma nessuno è cosi stupido da pensarlo, credo tutti, abbiano soltanto giustamente paura delle conseguenze.

Su quello che scrivi, boh, a me fa sentire più sicuro essere nella Nato in questo momento.

La Nato sarà pure l' ennesimo mostro che fa scatenare la dietrologia, ma intanto da quando esiste, stranamente è corrisposto con l' unico periodo di pace diffusa e benessere in Europa, della storia.

Poi vedi tu.

Io ti dico che se fossimo ancora tutti singoli staterelli dove ognuno pensa per se, saremmo stati rasali al suolo più di una volta negli ultimi 70 anni.


----------



## Devil1899 (2 Marzo 2022)

Anch'io su telegram ho letto che l'Ucraina aveva l'obbiettivo di conquistare la Russia e c'è stata la mossa preventiva di quest'ultima, ma per piacere!!! Vi leggo spesso da molto tempo e intervengo pochissimo, ma leggere certe cose fa tanto male vedendo il dramma che si sta consumando.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

Il New York Times ha ipotizzato 3 scenari possibili per il conflitto russo-ucraino

- disastro totale
- compromesso sporco
- salvezza

Per loro il disastro totale è il più quotato.

Per me se davvero si vuole chiudere alla svelta questa faccenda,bisognerà lavorare e arrivare al compromesso sporco,alla fine è l'unica via,concedendo moooolte parti ucraine alla russia.
Da escludere totalmente la "salvezza",dal momento che Putin non farà mai passi indietro,neanche con altre 2000 sanzioni in più.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (2 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> so da anni chi è il pazzo !



Bel nickname 

(È una battuta eh..)


----------



## darden (2 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ucraina non è nella Nato..
> questo l'abbiamo messo in chiaro?
> Sono anni che fanno esercitazioni a scopo difensivo
> con prove di invasione verso la Russia
> ...


Ok, quindi io da domani inizio ad avvisare il mio vicino: Se non la smetti di fare rumore mi prendo la stanza da cui lo fai
Glielo dico tutti i giorni poi a un certo punto prendo e sfondo il muro chiudendomici dentro.. tanto l'avevo avvisato

Qui si sta perdendo di vista che c'è Putin che bombarda, ha mandato i carri armati e minaccia il nucleare perchè a detta sua qualcuno minacciava di mettere delle armi in Ucraina.. ma non è che magari Putin si voleva prendere da anni la crimea e il dombass per chiudere il mar di azov e fare le estrazioni di gas/petrolio? 

Lo dico così eh.. perchè poi nessuno i vietava a Putin di mettere in piedi uno scudo missilistico a Rostov così non avrebbe avuto problemi a temere le eventuali armi NATO invece di partire con l'attacco


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il New York Times ha ipotizzato 3 scenari possibili per il conflitto russo-ucraino
> 
> - disastro totale
> - compromesso sporco
> ...


Sarà compromesso sporco , forse il minore dei mali


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Anche io tifo affinché finisca il conflitto e si risolva nel migliore dei modi.
> 
> Non ho scritto alcuna sciocchezza, tutto ciò che ho detto è disponibile facilmente in rete, ci sono le analisi del centro studi strategici, le testimonianze video di gente che chiede ai russi perché siano fermi con loro che rispondono che manca il carburante. Le difese aeree ucraine sono ancora attive, ciò indica che i russi non hanno il controllo dei cieli.
> Sono dati ed informazioni reali a prescindere da propaganda e politica.
> ...


Chiaro. Non c'è molto da aggiungere.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2022)

Potevamo regalargli tutto arsenale nato così si difendevano che era una meraviglia.. comunque rimango spiazzato nel leggere che la Nato è difensiva.. bho è inspiegabile.. anche io posso scrivere nel documento che sono basso e biondo ma basta vedermi per capire che è solo una facciata falsa di quel che sono realmente


----------



## vota DC (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A torto visto quello che è successo? Gli ucraini non hanno comunque ricevuto alcun tipo di armamento in grado di colpire le città principali russe per dire.
> O gli ucraini non dovevano neanche ottenere materiale per difendersi?


Ma infatti ucraini hanno PAGATO per quelle armi ricevute prima delle invasioni. Gli americani e i canadesi hanno fatto una votazione per venderle, gli europei hanno venduto senza chiedere ai propri sudditi e in più una volta incassato neanche hanno consegnato gran parte delle armi promesse.
Ad ottobre l'Ucraina stava trattando con Turchia e CINA per avere delle armi. Alla fine non c'è nulla di scandaloso, è normale commercio di armi.
Gli aiuti sono dare gratis le cose nuove, dare arsenale vecchio facendosi pure pagare non è un vero e proprio aiuto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Ok, quindi io da domani inizio ad avvisare il mio vicino: Se non la smetti di fare rumore mi prendo la stanza da cui lo fai
> Glielo dico tutti i giorni poi a un certo punto prendo e sfondo il muro chiudendomici dentro.. tanto l'avevo avvisato
> 
> Qui si sta perdendo di vista che c'è Putin che bombarda, ha mandato i carri armati e minaccia il nucleare perchè a detta sua qualcuno minacciava di mettere delle armi in Ucraina.. ma non è che magari Putin si voleva prendere da anni la crimea e il dombass per chiudere il mar di azov e fare le estrazioni di gas/petrolio?
> ...


Qui non si fa caso che è un intervento estremo per evitare irreparabile! altro che ucraini.. Biden appena salito al potere non ha perso tempo nel dare del killer a Putin  comunque ok io sono immerso nei fatti di questi atteggiamenti da 13 anni.. continuate a girovagare intorno al sole dove siamo i paladini della giustizia e una delle grandi potenze mondiali si alza un giorno così dal nulla a lanciare avvertimenti di una fine atomica senza che ci sia un vincitore.. avranno esagerato con la vodka


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2022)

Effetti collaterali delle sanzioni


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Effetti collaterali delle sanzioni
> Vedi l'allegato 1884


Ma LOL


----------



## Milo (2 Marzo 2022)

Io prego in un assassinio di putin


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

*CONTROFFENSIVA UCRAINA A OVEST DI KIEV:
LA 14a BRIGATA MECCANIZZATA È RIUSCITA A RICONQUISTARE MAKARIV.




*


----------



## hakaishin (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il New York Times ha ipotizzato 3 scenari possibili per il conflitto russo-ucraino
> 
> - disastro totale
> - compromesso sporco
> ...


Sono d’accordo.
Comunque tutto per evitare la guerra totale. Tutto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A parte che mi riferivo al fatto che l' Ucraina non abbia diritto di difendersi, è semplicemente follia pensarlo.
> 
> Ma nessuno è cosi stupido da pensarlo, credo tutti, abbiano soltanto giustamente paura delle conseguenze.
> 
> ...


non sono affatto d'accordo
questa cosa è solo mainstrem
Non mi dimentico dei morti nelle missioni di pace
e soprattutto si ragiona ancora nel passato!
sono ancora convinti che in Russia ci sia il comunismo  e come disse Putin è ora di passare ad altro.. anni 70 !
la Nato non ha senso di esistere

Se poi volete fingere di non vedere che in questi anni in ASSENZA di un nemico lo si è CREATO bhe..
non so come recuperarvi e questo mi dispiace..
Bin Laden ( 11 settembre)
Gheddafi
Isis
Assad
Russiofobia fino a Putin
metto la russiofobia perché ha resistito svariati anni 
prima di cedere all'ennesimo sgarbo


Svegliaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## Mika (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *CONTROFFENSIVA UCRAINA A OVEST DI KIEV:
> LA 14a BRIGATA MECCANIZZATA È RIUSCITA A RICONQUISTARE MAKARIV.
> 
> 
> ...


Comunque andrà a finire la Russia non sta facendo militarmente una belle figura.


----------



## sunburn (2 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Biden appena salito al potere non ha perso tempo nel dare del killer a Putin


Però Biden ha detto anche cose sbagliate.


----------



## sunburn (2 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordo.
> Comunque tutto per evitare la guerra totale. Tutto


“Tutto” potrebbe non bastare se si vuole a ogni costo arrivare allo scontro totale.
Speriamo in un sussulto di buon senso.


----------



## Simo98 (2 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Comunque andrà a finire la Russia non sta facendo militarmente una belle figura.


Mah io non capisco su che base diciate ció
Penso che per ora si sia dimostrato un fallimento il piano che avevano, cioè di controllare l'Ucraina in poco tempo come avevano fatto in in piccolo in Crimea, ma non della qualità dell'esercito.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Lo dico così eh.. perchè poi nessuno i vietava a Putin di mettere in piedi uno scudo missilistico a Rostov così non avrebbe avuto problemi a temere le eventuali armi NATO invece di partire con l'attacco


Sono inutili questi scudi obsoleti
Putin gliela sbattuto in faccia varie volte
che bastava ? sono super sonici
il fatto che gli americani non gli interessa e nella loro convinzione più gli avvicini più sono efficenti..
il fatto è che la realtà è ben diversa
Loro sono assai preoccupati per il lancio 
con la naturale distruzione di tutto


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *CONTROFFENSIVA UCRAINA A OVEST DI KIEV:
> LA 14a BRIGATA MECCANIZZATA È RIUSCITA A RICONQUISTARE MAKARIV.
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Mah io non capisco su che base diciate ció
> Penso che per ora si sia dimostrato un fallimento il piano che avevano, *cioè di controllare l'Ucraina in poco tempo *come avevano fatto in in piccolo in Crimea, ma non della qualità dell'esercito. Evidentemente la popolazione e l'esercito non sono d'accordo, e anche la mobilitazione dell'occidente è stata imprevista



Le forze armate ucraine pare (pare nel senso che hanno dichiarato loro,poi come sempre bisognerà verificare più a fondo) abbiano trovato documenti sulla pianificazione della conquista russa ai danni dell'ucraina.

Secondo questi documenti,le operazioni militari (fino alla conquista di Kiev) si sarebbero dovute svolgere dal 20 febbraio fino al 6 marzo.
15 giorni di "guerra".

Anche se questi leak mi fanno storcere un pò il naso.
Prima Lukashenko che viene fotografato davanti alla lavagnetta con i piani d'attacco,ora questi presunti documenti sulla conquista dell'ucraina....mah.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Però Biden ha detto anche cose sbagliate.


Lo sai che era il vice in svariati guerre vero ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Le forze armate ucraine pare (pare nel senso che hanno dichiarato loro,poi come sempre bisognerà verificare più a fondo) abbiano trovato documenti sulla pianificazione della conquista russa ai danni dell'ucraina.
> 
> Secondo questi documenti,le operazioni militari (fino alla conquista di Kiev) si sarebbero dovute svolgere dal 20 febbraio fino al 6 marzo.
> 15 giorni di "guerra".
> ...


Ah che nostalgia come bin Laden che invecchiava e ringiovaniva a intermittenza nei video


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il New York Times ha ipotizzato 3 scenari possibili per il conflitto russo-ucraino
> 
> - disastro totale
> - compromesso sporco
> ...



Tra l'altro, porta la firma di Friedman, non il primo che passa.. boh, io alzo le mani, non ci capisco più nulla. Sarebbe carino saperlo con un po' di anticipo, almeno me la godo anzichè stare 66 ore in negozio


----------



## Simo98 (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Le forze armate ucraine pare (pare nel senso che hanno dichiarato loro,poi come sempre bisognerà verificare più a fondo) abbiano trovato documenti sulla pianificazione della conquista russa ai danni dell'ucraina.
> 
> Secondo questi documenti,le operazioni militari (fino alla conquista di Kiev) si sarebbero dovute svolgere dal 20 febbraio fino al 6 marzo.
> 15 giorni di "guerra".
> ...


È proprio questo il punto, pensavano di arrivare velocemente nelle città più importanti e da lì avere vita facile nel controllare il resto del paese. Ma adesso, pur conquistando Kiev, non controlleranno un bel niente.
In questo è evidente abbiano fallito, ma militarmente se volessero potrebbero invadere tutta l'Ucraina in qualche settimana, e sappiamo bene come (no, non con l'atomica). Gli converrebbe, però?


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ah che nostalgia come bin Laden che invecchiava e ringiovaniva a intermittenza nei video


Su Bin Laden circola il mito che fosse una persona assolutamente vanesia, e che trovasse il tempo di tingersi barca e capelli anche sulle motagne afghane tra un bombardamento sovietico e l'altro...


----------



## Dexter (2 Marzo 2022)

Se lo dicono gli esperti di politica estera del forum che Putin é un demente che ha sbagliato tutta la strategia militare, allora mi fido. Sicuramente sta perdendo troppi più uomini, mezzi e risorse del previsto, una strage sta guerra eh? Non aveva fatto i calcoli da commercialista di Milanworld. Un inetto, un ingenuotto. Bastava entrare in questo topic...

Quando si tratta di trovare e valutare dei calciatori, allora "vorrei vederti al posto di Maldini, é un lavoro complicatissimo, nessuno sarebbe capace nel forum"...invece Putin per invadere uno stato sovrano nel 2022 si é sicuramente servito di dementi riguardo la strategia, poteva attingere dal forum.


----------



## Simo98 (2 Marzo 2022)

Ma Lukascemo non ha ancora detto la sua cagata quotidiana?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Su Bin Laden circola il mito che fosse una persona assolutamente vanesia, e che trovasse il tempo di tingersi barca e capelli anche sulle motagne afghane tra un bombardamento sovietico e l'altro...


Si sì nel deserto e i pompieri sotto causa legale per 11 settembre è credibile  come il suo gettare il corpo nel mare e la coincidenza della morte di tutti i soldati che hanno preso parte al suo assassinio.. ok


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

La Georgia chiede l'adesione immediata all'Ue​


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro, porta la firma di Friedman, non il primo che passa.. boh, io alzo le mani, non ci capisco più nulla. Sarebbe carino saperlo con un po' di anticipo, almeno me la godo anzichè stare 66 ore in negozio


A saperlo me ne sbatto del GP e mi godo gli ultimi giorni al meglio


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il tifo ottenebra, e noi tifosi di calcio lo sappiamo bene.  Ma questa è una guerra, e per quanto uno possa avere simpatia per una parte, e la mia simpatia è certamente per gli ucraini, le analisi andrebbero fatte in modo obiettivo. Non si dovrebbe tifare che per la pace.


Non è che chi la pensa diversamente da te tifa. Tu hai detto di guardare i fatti, l’articolo è un fatto, che non ci siano giornali liberi in Russia è un fatto e un articolo del genere non può che essere concordato con governo (quest’ultima parte puoi considerarla una mia interpretazione). I continui riferimenti al nucleare sono un fatto (che bisogno c’è di tirare in ballo il nucleare per prendere l’ucraina se non quello di farli desistere?); le rischierate di Putin all’esercito ucraino di fare un colpo di stato dopo 48 ore dall’intervento sono infine un altro fatto


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (2 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> A saperlo me ne sbatto del GP e mi godo gli ultimi giorni al meglio



Poi ironia della sorte,per chi conosce, su Sorare ho 8 card rare e limited di calciatori russi.. comprate ad inizio febbraio. 1000€ letteralmente buttati nel cesso al momento, fortunatamente etherium sta salendo, ma ora sono praticamente invendibili.


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

comunque la situazione nelle città assediate è grave, le scorte di cibo non possono durare all'infinito con la gente che vive sotto terra e chi esce rischia.
non aspettandoselo non hanno le scorte.
e la gente non è abituata a fare la fame come nella seconda guerra mondiale


----------



## Raryof (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La Georgia chiede l'adesione immediata all'Ue​


Con quale PIL?


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *LA DUMA PROPONE FINO A 15 ANNI DI CARCERE PER GIORNALISTI CHE DIFFONDONO "FAKE" NEWS IN RUSSIA RIGUARDO ALLA GUERRA IN UCRAINA. LO RIFERISCE IL MOSCOW TIMES*


Immagino la libertà di pensiero che ci può essere in Russia


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2022)

*Negoziati rinviati a domani*


----------



## Simo98 (2 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Con quale PIL?


Più basso della Calabria e con il doppio della popolazione


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito del Corriere della Sera: 
Mosca: «Colloqui al via domattina, sul tavolo il cessate il fuoco»​


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Negoziati rinviati a domani*


ok, un'altra notte dura...


----------



## Swaitak (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La Georgia chiede l'adesione immediata all'Ue​


secondo me l'Africa tutta ne ha più diritto


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si prove di invasione della Russia da parte dell'ucraina, ok.


Ti consiglio di non perdere tempo, seguo questo post solo per le informazioni che riporti, dopo qualche giorno sono arrivati pure qua i bastian contrari.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La Georgia chiede l'adesione immediata all'Ue​



L’Afghanistan non vuole aderire?


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se lo dicono gli esperti di politica estera del forum che Putin é un demente che ha sbagliato tutta la strategia militare, allora mi fido. Sicuramente sta perdendo troppi più uomini, mezzi e risorse del previsto, una strage sta guerra eh? Non aveva fatto i calcoli da commercialista di Milanworld. Un inetto, un ingenuotto. Bastava entrare in questo topic...
> 
> Quando si tratta di trovare e valutare dei calciatori, allora "vorrei vederti al posto di Maldini, é un lavoro complicatissimo, nessuno sarebbe capace nel forum"...invece Putin per invadere uno stato sovrano nel 2022 si é sicuramente servito di dementi riguardo la strategia, poteva attingere dal forum.


Lo dicono anche fior di analisti indipendenti più il pentagono. 
Anche analisti militari e strategici italiani tra i più accreditati, tra l'altro.
Io mi permetto di parlare solo ed esclusivamente perchè si tratta del mio lavoro, altrimenti terrei un dignitoso silenzio.
Gli analisti analizzano... altrimenti che facciamo?


----------



## danjr (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il New York Times ha ipotizzato 3 scenari possibili per il conflitto russo-ucraino
> 
> - disastro totale
> - compromesso sporco
> ...


Sono convinto anche io che si necessita di un compromesso ormai, cedere no però


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2022)

Gazprom e Sberbank vicine al valore 0 nella borsa inglese :O


----------



## Dexter (2 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Lo dicono anche fior di analisti indipendenti più il pentagono.
> Anche analisti militari e strategici italiani tra i più accreditati, tra l'altro.
> Io mi permetto di parlare solo ed esclusivamente perchè si tratta del mio lavoro, altrimenti terrei un dignitoso silenzio.
> Gli analisti analizzano... altrimenti che facciamo?


Era riferito a tutti meno che a te...non mi pare ti sia esposto su fantomatiche strategie militari anche perché nessuno può saperne niente, neanche del reale numero di testate nucleari possedute dai paesi in ballo.


----------



## Simo98 (2 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ti consiglio di non perdere tempo, seguo questo post solo per le informazioni che riporti, dopo qualche giorno sono arrivati pure qua i *bastian contrari.*


Insopportabili...
Per QUALSIASI argomento devono andare contro a quello che si dice, e sono sempre i soliti. Covid attentati guerre elezioni, loro sanno sempre la verità a differenza degli altri "caproni"


----------



## Raryof (2 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Più basso della Calabria e con il doppio della popolazione


L'Albania è da anni che prova ad entrare nell'UE (ma perché poi, non si sa, forse gli hanno fatto vedere l'oro in un baule che si apre tipo quello di Zelda oltre a rai 1?) e nada, chissà perché, troppo scuri di pelle forse o forse troppa PACE e pochi interessi extra ahahahahah?
Non so voi ma a me fa ridere tutta questa voglia di Europa, imbarazzante, il capitalismo finanziario ride e ogni giorno salta fuori qualche stato ex sovietico che chiede di entrare e farsi commissariare dai "buoni" per protezione, assurdo.
Voi la trovate credibile questa narrativa? io manco per sogno, perché senza degrado, senza emergenza MAI e dico MAI si sarebbe potuti arrivare ad una glorificazione forsennata di questa organizzazione criminale, finanziaria e a scopo di lucro (basata su minacce e mezzucci) che è il baraccone di Bruxelles.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Era riferito a tutti meno che a te...*non mi pare ti sia esposto su fantomatiche strategie militari* anche perché nessuno può saperne niente, neanche del reale numero di testate nucleari possedute dai paesi in ballo.


Più che di strategie parlerei di tattiche in questo caso, non approfondisco appunto perchè sono un geopolitico e non un analista militare. 
Ma al di la di questo, è chiaro che i piani originali sono saltati.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sono convinto anche io che si necessita di un compromesso ormai, cedere no però



L’importante ora è evitare ulteriori degenerazioni.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> L'Albania è da anni che prova ad entrare nell'UE (ma perché poi, non si sa, forse gli hanno fatto vedere l'oro in un baule che si apre tipo quello di Zelda oltre a rai 1?) e nada, chissà perché, troppo scuri di pelle forse o forse troppa PACE e pochi interessi extra ahahahahah?
> Non so voi ma a me fa ridere tutta questa voglia di Europa, imbarazzante, il capitalismo finanziario ride e ogni giorno salta fuori qualche stato ex sovietico che chiede di entrare e farsi commissariare dai "buoni" per protezione, assurdo.
> Voi la trovate credibile questa narrativa? io manco per sogno, perché senza degrado, senza emergenza MAI e dico MAI si sarebbe potuti arrivare ad una glorificazione forsennata di questa organizzazione criminale, finanziaria e a scopo di lucro (basata su minacce e mezzucci) che è il baraccone di Bruxelles.


vuoi vedere che hanno annusato i soldi del recovery plan?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Lo dicono anche fior di analisti indipendenti più il pentagono.
> Anche analisti militari e strategici italiani tra i più accreditati, tra l'altro.
> Io mi permetto di parlare solo ed esclusivamente perchè si tratta del mio lavoro, altrimenti terrei un dignitoso silenzio.
> *Gli analisti analizzano... altrimenti che facciamo?*



Secondo me la maggior parte del tempo la passate esattamente come i dipendenti comunali...






  
Va,si scherza


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal sito del Corriere della Sera:
> Mosca: «Colloqui al via domattina, sul tavolo il cessate il fuoco»​


Magari, magari per la miseria. Ma chi diavolo può fidarsi di questi?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Marzo 2022)

*L'ASSEMBLEA GENERALE DELL'ONU CHIMATA IN UNA STORICA RIUNIONE D'EMERGENZA PER LA SICUREZZA ADOTTA UNA RISOLUZIONE CHE CONDANNA LA RUSSIA E CHIEDE L'IMMEDIATO RITIRO DELLE TRUPPE CON 141 VOTI A FAVORE, 5 CONTRARI E 35 ASTENUTI*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’Afghanistan non vuole aderire?


 Non dirlo a scherzo


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *L'ASSEMBLEA GENERALE DELL'ONU CHIMATA IN UNA STORICA RIUNIONE D'EMERGENZA PER LA SICUREZZA ADOTTA UNA RISOLUZIONE CHE CONDANNA LA RUSSIA E CHIEDE L'IMMEDIATO RITIRO DELLE TRUPPE CON 141 VOTI A FAVORE, 5 CONTRARI E 35 ASTENUTI*


Si sa chi ha votato cosa? Curioso di vedere astenuti e contrari.


----------



## sunburn (2 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Lo sai che era il vice in svariati guerre vero ?


E quindi?
Io ho tanti difetti, ma di certo non posso essere etichettato come filo-americano o fan boy della NATO. Ma le cose vanno analizzato senza andare a simpatia/antipatia.
Parli di provocazioni occidentali ma, ad esempio, non parli delle esercitazioni congiunte fatte da Cina, Russia e Iran nel Pacifico(giusto per citarne una). Se in quell’occasione gli USA avessero minacciato di usare la bomba atomica, io avrei condannato. Tu?
Le opinioni sono tutte legittime(fino a quando si resta nel rispetto di quelle che sono le basi della nostra cultura), ma per essere anche valide devono essere coerenti e avere un qualche appiglio logico-fattuale.
Fermo restando che nessuno di noi ha la Verità in tasca.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Secondo me la maggior parte del tempo la passate esattamente come i dipendenti comunali...
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1885
> 
> ...


Una cosa posso dirti con certezza: non in questo periodo sicuro


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Magari, magari per la miseria. *Ma chi diavolo può fidarsi di questi?*



Non mi pare ci sia molta scelta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Si sa chi ha votato cosa? Curioso di vedere astenuti e contrari.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non dirlo a scherzo



Perché, ci leggono?


----------



## Dexter (2 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Più che di strategie parlerei di tattiche in questo caso, non approfondisco appunto perchè sono un geopolitico e non un analista militare.
> Ma al di la di questo, è chiaro che i piani originali sono saltati.


Quali sarebbero i piani originali? Ci fidiamo di quello che dice Putin o degli analisti che ragionano da "occidentali"? Nessuno li conosce. Allora dico anche la mia: per la Russia sta andando tutto esattamente come previsto, altroché disastro. Hanno arsenali e tecnologie all'avanguardia (non parlo del nucleare), non ho la più pallida idea del perché non ne stiano facendo uso, suppongo perché appunto stia andando tutto da piani.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Si sa chi ha votato cosa? Curioso di vedere astenuti e contrari.


Posso dirti i contrari che mi è appena arrivato il briefing in posta: Russia, Bielorussia, Corea del Nord, Siria ed Eritrea.


----------



## vota DC (2 Marzo 2022)

GLi arabi stavolta hanno cambiato idea (però nel voto importante gli emirati si erano astenuti). Assurdo India e Pakistan. Soprattutto il Pakistan che è da sempre foraggiato dall'occidente.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



grade appoggio alla Russia da parte della bielorussia, korea del nord, eritrea e siria. WOW il mondo è con Putin


----------



## Swaitak (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


interessante la Turchia a favore. Ciccio Bello Un ovviamente contro


----------



## Snake (2 Marzo 2022)

hanno hackerato i documenti trapelati dalle truppe russe che mostrano che la guerra è stata approvata il 18 gennaio e che il piano iniziale per conquistare l'Ucraina va dal 20 febbraio al 6 marzo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


fatto curioso: anche i talebani afghani condannano la Russia


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Quali sarebbero i piani originali? Ci fidiamo di quello che dice Putin o degli analisti che ragionano da "occidentali"? Nessuno li conosce. Allora dico anche la mia: per la Russia sta andando tutto esattamente come previsto, altroché disastro. Hanno arsenali e tecnologie all'avanguardia (non parlo del nucleare), non ho la più pallida idea del perché non ne stiano facendo uso, suppongo perché appunto stia andando tutto da piani.


Ma voi credete veramente che con una guerra in corso, danni economici ecc. Uno stato che ha deciso di aggredirne un altro si limiti nell'utilizzo delle sue forze armate?
L'unica cosa su cui si stanno limitando è ovviamente il nucleare e sul bombardamento spietato di alcune città, altre sono già state praticamente distrutte.

Questo può rientrare perfettamente nella dottrina di guerra russa, certe città meglio non distruggerle perché poi entraci sarà ancora più complicato così come altre città conviene raderle al suolo.

Tolto ciò, le mancanze logistiche russe sono palesi ed è un problema ben noto, se ne parlava anche prima dell'Invasione. Gli ucraini hanno distrutto svariati mezzi fermi in attesa di rifornimento.

Poi come ho già detto, questo non vuol dire che i russi perderanno o che stiano subendo una catastrofe, ma non è la passeggiata di salute che si auspicavano, anche perché in guerra raramente tutto va secondo i piani.

I russi alla fine vinceranno, questo è fuori discussione, ma credere che volontariamente stiano allungando il conflitto andando col freno a mano tirato non corrisponde alla realtà.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> fatto curioso: anche i *talebani* afghani condannano la Russia



Da buoni democratici.


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non mi pare ci sia molta scelta.


Ne sono consapevole, ma questi non dovevano bombardare neanche i civili 2 gg fa, invece....


----------



## Ringhio8 (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


Grazie


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

DIcevano su Radio Rai che la Russia al negoziato offrirà la messa in sicurezza di Zelinsky, probabilmente in cambio di dimissioni.

Quando ho acceso avevano già citato la fonte, non so quale fosse, quindi riporto solo per cronaca.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

Certo che questo rinvio a domani mattina mi fa pensare al peggio per stanotte... chissà cos'hanno in mente...


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

PER LA PRIMA VOLTA LA RUSSIA AMMETTE DELLE VITTIME TRA I SUOI SOLDATI. DICHIARA 498 MORTI


----------



## Swaitak (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Certo che questo rinvio a domani mattina mi fa pensare al peggio per stanotte... chissà cos'hanno in mente...


chissà cosa abbiamo promesso a Zelensky piu che altro


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

*MINISTERO DELLA DIFESA RUSSO PUBBLICA PER LA PRIMA VOLTA I NUMERI RIGUARDANTI IL CONFLITTO:

498 CADUTI

1.597 FERITI


I NUMERI DEI RUSSI INVECE RIPORTATI DAGLI UCRAINI:

5.000 CADUTI

8.000. FERITI


L'INTELLIGENCE STATUNITENSE INVECE RIPORTA LE SEGUENTI CIFRE:

1.500-2.000 CADUTI

2.500-3.500 FERITI
*


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MINISTERO DELLA DIFESA RUSSO PUBBLICA PER LA PRIMA VOLTA I NUMERI RIGUARDANTI IL CONFLITTO:
> 
> 498 CADUTI
> 
> ...


Come sempre in guerra la propaganda annebbia la verità, le cifre più realistiche mi sembrano quelle stimate dall'intelligence americana.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ne sono consapevole, ma questi non dovevano bombardare neanche i civili 2 gg fa, invece....



Vedremo. Non possiamo certo sapere tutto, magari ci sono trattative non pubbliche.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (2 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *L'ASSEMBLEA GENERALE DELL'ONU CHIMATA IN UNA STORICA RIUNIONE D'EMERGENZA PER LA SICUREZZA ADOTTA UNA RISOLUZIONE CHE CONDANNA LA RUSSIA E CHIEDE L'IMMEDIATO RITIRO DELLE TRUPPE CON 141 VOTI A FAVORE, 5 CONTRARI E 35 ASTENUTI*



L'avevo scritto giorni fa, qui non è questione di ue, nato, Cina e usa, qui ora tocca all'ONU e l'aia.


----------



## Raryof (2 Marzo 2022)

Domani la pace quindi? wow allora domani sera ci si attiverà per togliere lo stato d'emergenza messo in fretta e furia per via del gasamento del momento o della perfidia di qualcuno.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Marzo 2022)

*I COLLOQUI TRA LE DELEGAZIONI RUSSE E UCRAINE SI TERRANNO DOMANI MATTINA A BIALOWEZA, AL CONFINE TRA BIELORUSSIA E POLONIA*


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Domani la pace quindi? wow allora domani sera ci si attiverà per togliere lo stato d'emergenza messo in fretta e furia per via del gasamento del momento o della perfidia di qualcuno.


Domani sera non ci sarà alcuna pace temo, comunque il covid ha avuto brutti effetti e vi ha creato un pregiudizio nei confronti dello Stato di Emergenza, che è un atto dovuto, e che non ha nulla a che vedere con lo Stato di Emergenza covid che scade il 31 marzo. Informatevi.
È un atto dovuto in caso di guerra, accade sempre in passato anche


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *I COLLOQUI TRA LE DELEGAZIONI RUSSE E UCRAINE SI TERRANNO DOMANI MATTINA A BIALOWEZA, AL CONFINE TRA BIELORUSSIA E POLONIA*


Speriamo bene


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Speriamo bene


Sono pessimista


----------



## mabadi (2 Marzo 2022)

Ma la storia che la Nato sta valutando la no fly zone sull'Ucraina? è vera o è stata smentita in maniera seria? non vorrei trovarmi domani con Eurofighter in Ucraina., visto che oggi sono andati in Romania


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ma la storia che la Nato sta valutando la no fly zone sull'Ucraina? è vera o è stata smentita in maniera seria? non vorrei trovarmi domani con Eurofighter in Ucraina., visto che oggi sono andati in Romania


Non ci sono riscontri.. È fake news per ora


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ma la storia che la Nato sta valutando la no fly zone sull'Ucraina? è vera o è stata smentita in maniera seria? non vorrei trovarmi domani con Eurofighter in Ucraina., visto che oggi sono andati in Romania



Smentita categoricamente con altro comunicato ufficiale oggi stesso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ma la storia che la Nato sta valutando la no fly zone sull'Ucraina? è vera o è stata smentita in maniera seria? non vorrei trovarmi domani con Eurofighter in Ucraina., visto che oggi sono andati in Romania


Impossibile, sarebbe un atto di guerra praticamente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ma la storia che la Nato sta valutando la no fly zone sull'Ucraina? è vera o è stata smentita in maniera seria? non vorrei trovarmi domani con Eurofighter in Ucraina., visto che oggi sono andati in Romania



*Di oggi pomeriggio:

Stoltenberg: "Il Patto Atlantico è al fianco dell'Ucraina, ma non vuole essere parte del conflitto in corso. Non manderà il suo esercito e non manderà aerei nello spazio dell'Ucraina".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Marzo 2022)

*NELLA REGIONE DEL DONBAS LE TRUPPE RUSSE HANNO SFONDATO IL FRONTE TENUTO DALLE FORZE UCRAINE ED ENTRANO NELLA CITTADINA DI VOLNOVAKHA.*


----------



## neversayconte (2 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Gazprom e Sberbank vicine al valore 0 nella borsa inglese :O


titoli e obbligazioni cedute quasi aggratis. ecco l'effetto del ghettizzare le risorse russe. vuol dire distruggerli economicamente. al Cremlino in pochi mesi non rimarrà più nessuna risorsa, toccherà nazionalizzare tutto o svendere (alla Cina probabilmente, spettatrice veramente interessata).
nel lungo termine la Cina fagocitera' la Russia, prima comprando tutte le risorse (anche di tipo militare ) e poi prendendone il territorio (se non altro per osmosi)


----------



## Swaitak (2 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ma la storia che la Nato sta valutando la no fly zone sull'Ucraina? è vera o è stata smentita in maniera seria? non vorrei trovarmi domani con Eurofighter in Ucraina., visto che oggi sono andati in Romania


secondo me deriva dal fatto che una giornalista Ucraina ha chiesto a Boris Johnson di imporre la no fly zone perche secondo lei non stiamo facendo abbastanza per aiutarli, BoJo però lo ha escluso. (c'è un video che sta girando)
Poi non so se precedentemente avevano valutato questa opzione .


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

si sono astenuti tutti quelli con il nucleare militare non occidentale: India, Cina, Pakistan, Iran
più il no della Nord Corea


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2022)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> titoli e obbligazioni cedute quasi aggratis. ecco l'effetto del ghettizzare le risorse russe. vuol dire distruggerli economicamente. al Cremlino in pochi mesi non rimarrà più nessuna risorsa, toccherà nazionalizzare tutto o svendere


Se la sono cercata appoggiando Putler.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> si sono astenuti tutti quelli con il nucleare militare non occidentale: India, Cina, Pakistan, Iran
> più il no della Nord Corea



Non c'è una nazione sana in questa lista. Tutta feccia.


----------



## neversayconte (2 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se la sono cercata appoggiando Putler.


Cosa ne dici del resto del discorso che mi hai quotato?


----------



## 7vinte (2 Marzo 2022)

*Sindaco Kharkiv:"Un numero colossale di carri armati si avvicina a Kharkiv"*


----------



## Andris (2 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non c'è una nazione sana in questa lista. Tutta feccia.


salviamo l'India che vuole restare sempre neutrale


----------



## Swaitak (2 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Sindaco Kharkiv:"Un numero colossale di carri armati si avvicina a Kharkiv"*


Continuando così domani ai negoziati si Presentano con faccia da troll e richieste folli


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2022)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Cosa ne dici del resto del discorso che mi hai quotato?


Sul discorso Cina vediamo, son più propenso a immaginare uno scenario “europeo” in caso di crisi economica russa


----------

